# Merckx MXL Tutti Frutti



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Could you live with this paint scheme? Just asking.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=130182288451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

I'm thinking about it but not sure if I can live with the colour no matter how cheap. It is my size and it's rare to find a great frame in my size. But...

Am I crazy?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't know what you're talking about.

It's gorgeous.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Bro if you don't buy it, you might regret it! Seller has a sweet Corsa SLX for sale in a 58 too......


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

it's very unique. see the chrome on the head tube?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

If I thought it would fit me I would have put in a "I am winning this no matter what bid" a few days when it came out.

I've been looking at it since though - beautiful.


----------



## DirtyDigglers (Oct 31, 2007)

What ever the paint scheme is, it can be changed. MXL's ride really nice and you just might regret it if you don't buy it.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I think it's cute


























Chrome baby!

Chrome head lugs and chrome stays!!

Perfection doesn't get better.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

You are crazytown x100 if it fits and you don't buy it because of it's paint scheme. I bet the paint would look great when it was built up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Chrome baby!

Chrome head lugs and chrome stays!!

Perfection doesn't get better.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Buy it if it fits!!!!!*

It is EXTREMELY rare to see chrome lugs and fork crown on a MXL. I can only recall seeing enough to count on one hand in more than 10 years of drooling over these bikes.

The paint is horrid looking, but it is unique and I wouldn't think twice about bidding to win if it was my size. 

These are great bikes and seem to develop a bigger cult following each year. I've never owned another bike that has gained so much attention and positive comments on group rides. It just seems to have a universal respect among those who know their bikes. 

Besides, how many more NOS MX Leaders are out there???? 

Buy it! 

Texbike


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

texbike said:


> It is EXTREMELY rare to see chrome lugs and fork crown on a MXL. I can only recall seeing enough to count on one hand in more than 10 years of drooling over these bikes.
> 
> The paint is horrid looking, but it is unique and I wouldn't think twice about bidding to win if it was my size.
> 
> ...


I don't think the paint is that bad!

and I like the chrome!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130182249085&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies but I was right royally outbid.

It went for USD$2001.00.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

texbike said:


> It is EXTREMELY rare to see chrome lugs and fork crown on a MXL. I can only recall seeing enough to count on one hand in more than 10 years of drooling over these bikes.
> 
> The paint is horrid looking, but it is unique and I wouldn't think twice about bidding to win if it was my size.
> 
> ...


Someone loved the paint

Final price was $2,000.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Wow!*

Could this be a new sales record for a non-team issue MX Leader frame and fork set?

When I say 'horrid' paint, I mean it in the most loving and respectful way. I actually like it!

Congrats to the new owner! They have picked up one really rare, unique, and highly capable frameset. 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

That color scheme is pretty rad. Don't let the hipsters in my neighborhood get their hands on it.. They'll powdercoat it black!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*It's the higest price that i have seen*



Marz said:


> Thanks for all your replies but I was right royally outbid.
> 
> It went for USD$2001.00.


for a MXL F&F......so far.....

b21


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

It's so ugly (and a Merckx) that it's cool.


----------



## DirtyDigglers (Oct 31, 2007)

$2,000 seems about right. That's what it was going for in full retail. It"s crazy though how much they still go for. I'll be posting pix of my EM stable soon.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*OK will the new owner*

of the Corsa version please identify himself?? I believe he is familiar......

b21


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> of the Corsa version please identify himself?? I believe he is familiar......
> 
> b21



Yeah!

Who bought the Corsa?

It's purty!!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Did someone here buy the other tutti frutti Corsa Extra from the same seller?
'Fess up, because rumor has it somebody who has a pile of Merckx's added another to the stable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

zmudshark said:


> Did someone here buy the other tutti frutti Corsa Extra from the same seller?
> 'Fess up, because rumor has it somebody who has a pile of Merckx's added another to the stable.



C'mon,

Everyone needs 6 Merckx's.

Right?

Hello ............

I needed a desert bike!!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> C'mon,
> 
> Everyone needs 6 Merckx's.
> 
> ...


 So are you selling one now or just adding more to the collection?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

zmudshark said:


> So are you selling one now or just adding more to the collection?


Believe it or not, the 7-11 may go. I think it is a tad too small/


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> Believe it or not, the 7-11 may go. I think it is a tad too small/


I think it's my size!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

zmudshark said:


> I think it's my size!


I'll measure it and let you know, the issue for me is the top tube.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Toomanybikes, why was the Corsa so cheap compared to the MXL? Why are Leaders so legendary?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Did You*



toomanybikes said:


> C'mon,
> 
> Everyone needs 6 Merckx's.
> 
> ...


mean a DESSERT bike to go with the five course meal that you had prepared?????


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Sigh.*



zmudshark said:


> I think it's my size!


which means too small for me (thank goodness!!)

b21


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Strangely enough there is ANOTHER tutti-frutti Merckx on the 'bay right now. Looks like an older bike with lesser tubing than SLX or MXL, but same paint scheme. 

Go get 'er fellas......


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Marz said:


> Toomanybikes, why was the Corsa so cheap compared to the MXL? Why are Leaders so legendary?


Well,

The MXL was built in relatively smaller numbers than many of the other frames and the tubes were more expensive so both thos things contributed to the higher cost / more rarified view of the MXL.

The big thing though is the "cult".

The MXL has developed a real cult following and this certainly contributes to the feding frenzy, especially when a NOS one comes up.

The Corsa and Corsa Extra are lovely bikes too, so don't pass those by if you see one in your size.


----------

